# Tiki/Luau music help



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Something like this without all the cymbal?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4z_zhT-zGb8

Edit for another. I did a search for "tribal drums"







And one that has a couple hours. I skipped through to "screen it" and there seems like some that can be used.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry I don't have any links, but just wanted to say that sounds like an awesome party theme. Lots of things you could do!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Give a listen to "Ghost Dance" by a band called Cusco. A little lighter in tone, it features a flute as well as drums. BTW, I think luau/Tiki parties are the bomb! Pass out grass skirts for the female guests, and leis (flower garlands) all around! 
You mentioned "Survivor"; would that be Survivor Samoa?


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

so what you want is a native/tribal/voodoo/ritual drum beat with/without chanting just drums no guitars or syth's like the instrumental to Godsmacks voodoo just the drums is that what your looking for


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

love cusco but don't think thats what she wants as that has singing she is looking for something like Godsmack'a Voodoo drum beat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUC72prfp8U


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a few suggestions. 

I'm not sure if these are exactly what you had in mind, but go to Youtube and search "The Tiki Tones" and "Los Tiki Phantoms" (also "Los Tiki Phantoms featuring "Daddy I'm A Zombie"")

Here are a few "fun" songs with dark undertones that, while not exactly tiki, may fit your theme nonetheless:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My suggestions:


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg thank you all so much, I really like the tribal drum ones but now that I've listened to the Nox Arcana Trove Island I think that some of the background music helps add some eerieness...heading over too check out their other music...again thank u guys so much

And Wolfman that's exactly it  I love the tiki luau theme but wanted to incorporate the whole survivor games things (feats of strength, games of wit and eating competitions)...I figure the concept of the original contestants being eaten helps not only build the theme but makes way for some fun props  I'm hoping for the invite I can do a video invite of a news article where they are telling everyone of the "cancelled/postponed" season if new contestants can't be located


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's one I found from king king, the beginning is a little long...but as you near the end this is the sound I'm looking for....not sure what you'd exactly call it :/

Watch "King Kong 2005 - Music from Sacrifice" on YouTube
King Kong 2005 - Music from Sacrifice: http://youtu.be/TY0UugVlbIc


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Jumanji drums?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

My son suggested Zumas Revenge, I guess it's a video game...It's not exactly right but I wanted to post in case anyone is looking for similar music. It fits the theme just not as dramatic as I'd hoped


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg icepick that's perfect, I completely forgot about that movie


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

If you're looking for authentic tiki/lounge music, hit up Youtube & search for "exotica", "Martin Denny," & "Augie Colon" to name a few. We named one of our cats after Augie Colon. At least that's what my husband's story is, I say it's after Augie Doggie.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Any chance that you'd consider mixing the bad luck tiki music from 'The Brady Bunch' (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwvDNpiKUj0) into your soundtrack?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh...just saw this...

This is a quest I know a LOT about. 

Djembe music is the 'traditional" african music. 

And...I like it, but it's a lot higher pitch than I really like to use...

To get good 'tribal' drum music, I actually had to seek it in Japan. 

TAIKO music!

Two of my favorite groups
Portland Taiko (give it a minute)






Or if you're impatient:






And Kodo:







Kodo is technically superior, but I've found some of their recordings just don't do the music justice.

Other music I've filled in with include selections from Djembe 2

http://www.amazon.com/Djembe-2-Famo...id=1415886261&sr=1-3&keywords=Famoudou+Konate


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You guys r awesome!!!! Thank you so much for all your help. And unorthodox this is exactly like what I'm looking for (yay!!!!) I was looking through maori videos lastnight but of course everything I found was a live performance with dancers and of course lots of cheering


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

putting away my stuff and saw this in the bottom of one of my totes thought you might like it idea to make the head shakes but it doesn't make a sound anyone know what the sound was


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh that's fabulous!!!! Im definitely going to have to see if I can locate one...he's perfect!!!! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

you could make one with a skull on a bamboo stick with some raffia the red glowing eyes and shaking head will be not as easy but a bunch of them would look pretty scary like walking in to a head hunters camp


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh I am definitely going to have to do them...they're just too awesome looking


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

just pm you a link for tiki survivor music


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

"Echolalia" and "Mother Tongue" by Dead Can Dance


----------

